

Nanotube dye makes wearable batteries - araneae
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20527455.200-nanotube-dye-makes-wearable-batteries.html

======
blhack
I'm trying to find a way of buying this article, but can't :(. New Scientist
used to be one of my favorite online magazines...is my only option if I'm
looking to continue reading it to subscribe to the dead tree version?

(If I'm the only one seeing this, it doesn't give me the full article, it
prompts me to log in to view the rest. [I'm assuming the article is longer
than 3 paragraphs])

------
ricaurte
It would be cool if they developed nano-scale thermocouples to combine with
this, so that we could use our body heat to recharge the wearable batteries. I
could see getting a very nice recharge while at dance clubs.

